# Ragdolls need new home



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

2 More Ragdolls need new loving home, live with an elderly gentleman , who sadly has to go into a care home, hes heartbroken, and would like these 2 brothers to go together, they are just under 8 years old, had them from kittens, both neutered sealpoints,they have very well looked after and loved
Tha cats are in North Yorkshire, sorry have no pics


----------



## ragnanimus (Nov 25, 2007)

hi Jaycee

we run a ragdoll rescue, and would be willing to take them in and find them a new home  our website is Ragdoll rescue and rehome help to rehome and rescue ragdoll cats 
I am also on facebook you can find me under the name Helen louise Hadley 
if some could meet us half way or could bring them to us , we are in the west midlands .

all the best

Helen & allan


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor owner My heart goes out to him.
Hope they soon find a Loving forever home .


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

ragnanimus said:


> hi Jaycee
> 
> we run a ragdoll rescue, and would be willing to take them in and find them a new home  our website is Ragdoll rescue and rehome help to rehome and rescue ragdoll cats
> I am also on facebook you can find me under the name Helen louise Hadley
> ...


Thank you, yes sorry should have said 8 YEARS old, I will try local first though, and the gentleman isn't capable of driving, and I don't drive at all
Thanks anyway, will see how it goes, Ragdolls are not usually difficult to rehome


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Jill, I do feel sorry for him, I can imagine how he must feel


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Shame nobody could adopt them up here, then they could take them to visit him. Wish I had room for them but I don't. Shared the post in my area, on fb.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

PetloverJo said:


> Shame nobody could adopt them up here, then they could take them to visit him. Wish I had room for them but I don't. Shared the post in my area, on fb.


What a lovely idea PetloverJo!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> Shame nobody could adopt them up here, then they could take them to visit him. Wish I had room for them but I don't. Shared the post in my area, on fb.


Thank you, I shared it on mine too, had an enquiry already, also on a local vets website with his permission,


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I have had a lady message me via Facebook that lives in my area, I have asked her to contact the rescue direct. Her name is Jean Craske


----------



## elaineh (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi I am to a member of Helens group via facebook looking to offer my home to a ragdoll or two.. if i can offer them a home and be vet checked i dont mind infact id be honoured.

I live in Hull 

I do,however,have a very laid back little shih tzu dog who would pose no harm to any animal and not cats or kittens...of course I know they to have to be used to dogs....im here if needed


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi, thank you for your kind offer, I know they are not used to dogs, but I will pass any details on to the owner, as there is another lady who is interested too, could you let me have a contact no,please, by pm if possible, if not here then delete it, are you in Hull itself or a suburb? ,I will try to pm you first
I don't think I can pm you, I will look on Facebook


----------

